# Angel Fish with my mixed mbuna tank



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

can i put angel fish in with my mixed mbuna tank it is 180 g or can they go in a hap peacock tank


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd say neither. Too much potential for fin nipping. The angels would be very unhappy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also pH requirements are different, aren't they? Angels prefer pH <7>= 8?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I have seen multiple angels with some more peaceful mbuna( yellow labs and rusties).
Putting just one angel doesn't give it much of a chance to work.
I would think the same for the peacocks as well.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I wouldn't even trust labs with angels. If the mbuna don't shred the angels, the angels would at least be very, very miserable. Plus, as mentioned, angels are South American and prefer softer water and a lower pH, whereas mbuna should have harder water and a higher pH. Angels like planted tanks, mbuna need lots of rock work. They just aren't compatible.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

N to the O. NO. The mbuna loves to nip on the fins of angel. And Angels and Mbuna have different pH levels.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The pH isn't really an issue.
Lower 7's and neither would be uncomfortable.

I do agree with you all on the fin nipping, I know I wouldn't house them together.
I have seen it done with rusties and yellow labs though.
It is strange how it sometimes works for some people.
Though I must say it is unlikely to work for most.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Angels will be way mare happy with some silver dollars or some tinfoil barbs, even discus,
putting angels with africans would be murder.
If you don't want your angels I will take them.


----------



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

i put the angels in and they seem to be doing fine i'll have to watch them over the next couple of weeks but my mbunas arent going near them they seem to be scared or spooked by the angels


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Why ask for advice if your just going to do it anyway?


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

i agree - there is no point in asking if you are not going to take the advise. We are telling you that its not going to work, and its not.
My angels are not happy with anything that moves fast so its going to be like the mbuna are on speed to the angels. The angels will not do good.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

mk368 said:


> i put the angels in and they seem to be doing fine i'll have to watch them over the next couple of weeks but my mbunas arent going near them they seem to be scared or spooked by the angels


How big are these Mbuna? There is a huge difference in behavior between 1.5"-2" juvenile Mbuna and 5+" adult Mbuna. As the Mbuna grow they may make the Angelfish miserable.

If there is no reason to fight with other fish, the Malawi cichlids tend to leave them alone, they don't fight cause they are "mean and evil". If you put a couple of little Angels in with big Mbuna they probably will be so stressed out that the Mbuna would kill them in a few hours. If you put large Angels in with small mbuna, the Angels would be fine for the time being.

In any event, putting Angels with Mbuna is a stupid way to keep Angels. If you don't want the Angels, give them away.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't murder them, If you cannot care better for the fish then that just give them to someone who will.
Again, do not ask for advise if you are not going to use the FREE knowledge wisely!!!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Really, these are the kind of posts that are starting to make me insane. Way too many people asking for advice that they don't intent to take and doing really inappropriate things with a shrug that "hey it's working for now." Yup, it'll work right up until the moment when it no longer works and one of the fish that YOU are responsible for, ends up dead.


----------



## anafranil (Feb 8, 2009)

=D> you should have flushed them down the toilet,they would be more happy that way


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well said, I am not the smartest or the stupidest person around, but I do take good advice to heart, and use it wisely...that is how we all learn... others just ask to be asking and ignore the obvious.
Let us know how it works out...otherwise keep you questions to yourself.
The LFS always loves folks that mix the wrong one together, make them lots of money haha.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad that others are in agreement with me on this one. Was hoping I wouldn't get flamed for being to straight forward. Just drives me insane when people ask for help and then go the other way. Guess it's my wife's fault. What do you want for dinner hun? Hmm how bout pork chops. Ok chicken it is. :x


----------

